# New convenient CL for London



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

Hi All

A friend of mine for over 30 years. Has just completed and ready to go. A new cl in Theydon Bois Epping essex. It is aprox 4 miles from junction 26 on the M25 and very easy to find on the B172. From the site it is a 15 min walk to theydon bois under ground station which is on the central line into london or a bus stop just down the main road. Theydon Bois is a very pretty village .It has a big green with a duck pond. With three pubs restuarants and food shops. If you are planning to go to the olympics in 2012 the olympic stadium is 20 min to stratford on the central line Because I live in theydon bois my self I know all the local camp sites in the area and can assure you this will be the most convenient for london access. The owner is a highly experienced vehicle mechanic with a work shop on site therefore you can have your motorhome repairs or servicing carried out while you enjoy london for the day.If you like walking epping forest is just up the road. The site is hard standing with electric hook ups. Pleasecontact Owen on 07831317317 for further information


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi is the site "Caravan club" because I can't find it on there site
Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Interesting information - we have friends in TB. Is this a Caravan Club CL, or a private one?

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: NEW CONVENIENT CL FOR LONDON*



henry5 said:


> Hi All
> 
> A friend of mine for over 30 years. Has just completed and ready to go. A new cl in Theydon Bois Epping essex. It is aprox 4 miles from junction 26 on the M25 and very easy to find on the B172. From the site it is a 15 min walk to theydon bois under ground station which is on the central line into london or a bus stop just down the main road. Theydon Bois is a very pretty village .It has a big green with a duck pond. With three pubs restuarants and food shops. If you are planning to go to the olympics in 2012 the olympic stadium is 20 min to stratford on the central line Because I live in theydon bois my self I know all the local camp sites in the area and can assure you this will be the most convenient for london access. The owner is a highly experienced vehicle mechanic with a work shop on site therefore you can have your motorhome repairs or servicing carried out while you enjoy london for the day.If you like walking epping forest is just up the road. The site is hard standing with electric hook ups. Pleasecontact Owen on 07831317317 for further information


I agree, a very good and nice location for easy access into London. As you say, some nice pubs in the area and a couple of cracking Indian restaurants to boot. 

Any coordinates or post code please ?

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have you added this to the MHF campsite database, it would be worth it

stew


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello have you the sat nav coordinates for the site, and exact location we often have friends who want to visit us and have trouble finding local available plots.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I just phoned the guy and the post code is CM16 7NR and comes under Abridge Road. He said to me that he is up and running.

Blimey, just looked on Google Earth and it's only a 5 min drive from my house. It's actually in between Abridge and Theydon Bois, and nearer to Abridge according to GE.

Steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

He said I was the second guy to phone. :lol: Here's a google maps link. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=51....51.659561,0.117765&spn=0.000928,0.002642&z=19

Take any size motorhome/RV all hardstanding, 16amp leccy.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm. I must have driven past that place hundreds of times. It might be a bit noisy from the M11 though.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can any of you guys please tell us if it's a CL or CS, it isn't listed by either the CC or C&CC and there don't appear to be any signs outside.

Would also be good to have it entered into the campsite database please henry5?

LINK TO CAMPSITE DATABASE


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Can any of you guys please tell us if it's a CL or CS, it isn't listed by either the CC or C&CC and there don't appear to be any signs outside.
> 
> Would also be good to have it entered into the campsite database please henry5?
> 
> LINK TO CAMPSITE DATABASE


Hi

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that he confirmed it as a CL.

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Hmm. I must have driven past that place hundreds of times. It might be a bit noisy from the M11 though.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

I don't think you will suffer with to much noise from the M11 as the site is on the other side of Abridge road to where I first thought it was. Google earth showed it as the next property up on the left when I entered the post code, but Ollye's post suggests otherwise.

Steve


----------



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

*NEW CONVENIENT CL FOR LONDON*

Hi All

The site is new and was approved by the caravan club and he has obtained his certificate. The post code is cm16 7nr. As chigman says the curry houses are very good but you would be advised to book
well in advance theydon bois has a web site

regards

henry 5


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

look's as though it would be good for me as i usually come down the M11 to avoid the M1/M25 as far as possible according to ACME mapper coordinates are n51.65961 & e0.11760.
just got to check the underground route for twicker's and i'm sorted


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Big thanks all you guys - seems like I will find it easier than trawling into Crystal Palace. And being a silly female I find the navigation part hard.
Will go on web site.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi Gerald
> I don't think you will suffer with to much noise from the M11 as the site is on the other side of Abridge road to where I first thought it was. Google earth showed it as the next property up on the left when I entered the post code, but Ollye's post suggests otherwise.
> 
> Steve


Owen told me that the CL was the Nursery's old car park, if you look on street view there's a Nursery sign at the entrance. Whereas its Theydon Hall on the otherside of the road, so I am pretty certain of the location.

I will add it to the campsite db later today if no one else does.

Olley


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

olley said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gerald
> ...


Yes you are dead right Olley, I know the area well and know where the old nursery was. Cheers.

Steve


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone confirm if it is outside the LEZ?
James


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

JP said:


> Can anyone confirm if it is outside the LEZ?
> James


Not absolutely definite but, I think it is outside.

Steve

Edit Just checked and it is outside the LEZ zone.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just found the checker and it is outside.
James


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JP said:


> Can anyone confirm if it is outside the LEZ?
> James


That was the first question that sprang to my mind James.

Thank you for asking, and for answering. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Chigman said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Can any of you guys please tell us if it's a CL or CS, it isn't listed by either the CC or C&CC and there don't appear to be any signs outside.
> ...


Hi

Thought I'd better put the record straight here. The site in question is in fact a CS, even though I phoned the guy to ask him and he told me it was a CL-it's now listed on the C&CC website. 

'Theydon Bois - Mossford Green Nursery

Abridge Road, Theydon Bois, Essex, CM16 7NR'

Steve


----------

